# Target Size??



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't comment on the chicken wire, my club didn't want to try it (too chicken?) but the largest minimum size you'll need is 42" x 42" - look at page 9 here:

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Archery-Range-Guidelines.pdf

This will probably come in handy too:

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Range-and-Target-Guidelines-for-NFAA-Rounds.pdf


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks I'll check this out


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't have exact dimensions for you but you will need to build target butts to accommodate four target face configurations:

20 cm in a 4x4 
35 cm in a 2x2
50 cm in a 2x1
65 cm single face

Where in Virginia are you rebuilding your range?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

JF from VA said:


> I don't have exact dimensions for you but you will need to build target butts to accommodate four target face configurations:
> 
> 20 cm in a 4x4
> 35 cm in a 2x2
> ...


That is what i was trying to figure out cause I knew you had to have multiple targets on some of them. It would be in Carroll County if I can make it happen


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It's worth making the butts 48×48 so you can move the faces around to spread the wear. Also a little less stressful for newer archers.

Grant


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

grantmac said:


> It's worth making the butts 48×48 so you can move the faces around to spread the wear. Also a little less stressful for newer archers.


And even for some not so new.:wink:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

If your club have a budget I would suggest buying the target blocks, sooner or later you may start inviting folks to your tournaments, if the shooters damaging arrows they will stop playing. The target stands you can make portable and from time to time can drag them around.
I was in that situation of re-freshing and re-building our Field course for some time.


----------



## jmeyers09 (Jan 11, 2011)

Our club has a full 28 target course and we use hay bales that are banded together they are made just for target butts. They last a good many years as long as they have a roof over them


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Our target butts are made from carpet. Cutting the carpet in 48 x 12 strips takes time but the cost of the carpet is right (free). The cutting can be made easier by use of a circular saw with an abrasive blade. The stuff lasts many years & is easy to repair by taking out the shot out part & installing new.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Check out excelsior bales they are cheap & hold up for years. Our club has used them for about 50 tears.


----------

